# Migrating Classic catalogue for the second time after deleting Lightoom CC catalogue



## Chris Wimlett (Jan 16, 2019)

While trying to run Classic and LR CC desktop in parallel, I managed to get things out of step.  I decided to delete the Lightroom CC catalogue and all cloud images to get things tidied up in Classic.  When I try to migrate the tidied catalogue to CC though, I get the error saying the catalogue can't be migrated a second time.  I tried uninstalling and reinstalling CC, but still get an error.   Is there a way round this?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 16, 2019)

You can rename the Classic catalog, that should allow it to be migrated again.

Simplest way, however, now that you have cleared all the cloud assets, would be to delete the LRCC local library....that will be recreated when you next start LRCC, but by deleting it you erase the local knowledge of the original migration so that you can migrate it again without having to rename. 

The thing is, though, that if you intend to continue to use Classic and LRCC in parallel, keeping them synced, that migration really isn't the tool to use. Migration is designed for a complete transition from Classic to LRCC...using it the way you are intending will be open to syncing issues and inconsistencies.

I run them both in parallel, and all my Classic images have been uploaded into the cloud as originals (basically I import into LRCC and allow that to sync back down into Classic), but I have never used the migration tool (except during testing, where I did indeed see some issues).


----------



## Chris Wimlett (Jan 16, 2019)

Thanks Jim,

Importing the images into LRCC rather than Classic sounds a much better option.  After I've imported existing images into LRCC is it best to create a new Classic catalogue before turning on syncing?  How does the metadata added in Classic for existing images get transferred to LRCC?  I always save an XMP file with the image.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 16, 2019)

What I basically do is import first into Classic, and optionally sync smart previews to the cloud if I want to work on the images on an iDevice as well as in Classic. I then process the images, adding all my metadata (keywords, location, title, caption etc.), then when I'm done I save to XMP, then remove the images from Classic (making sure not to delete the images of course!), then import them to LRCC. That uploads the originals (thus with the metadata) and downloads them back into the Classic catalog. 

Of course that only works if you use a date-based folder scheme, so if you're not happy with that the alternative approach (which also works for existing Classic images) would be to import into Classic, then process to complete the metadata entry (edits can obviously be done at any time as they will sync), then write to XMP, then sync smart previews (thus getting the metadata into LRCC), then import the same images into LRCC. That should recognise that smart previews already exist so it will go ahead and upload the originals to replace the smart previews. Because the images have already been marked as synced in Classic, there's no impact there (Classic is made aware that originals now exist in the cloud but they are not downloaded back into Classic as duplicates).

I basically have used both methods, the first method now for all new imports, the other method was used to get existing Classic images into the cloud as originals. Once you have the workflow sorted out it's not too bad (though not for the faint-hearted), but it's a significant workflow overhead that I doubt I would use if I was a professional (or just a more frequent shooter).


----------



## Chris Wimlett (Jan 17, 2019)

Hi Jim,

Thanks for that, it looks ideal for my workflow.  I'd orinally planned only to use Classic and LRCC in parallel for a short while until I was sure that I could do all I needed in LRCC.  It might be a while before this is possible so syncing them like this is obviously the way forward.

Thanks again,

Chris


----------



## Chris Wimlett (Jan 18, 2019)

Jim,

One last question - do you use the option to store the LRCC images locally or just keep the images imported into Classic as your local copy?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 18, 2019)

The latter. I still tend to regard the Classic-cataloged images as my main Library, and that's where my backup focus still lies. I have little interest in the "backup benefit" of having my images in the cloud, I'm much more interested in the benefit of having all my images available on any of my devices wherever I happen to be. 

In fact, I don't use LRCC very much on the same desktop system that I use for Classic, so having an extra copy of the library downloaded locally from the cloud is very much overkill. My main usage of LRCC desktop is importing the images after I've finished them in Classic. I do however, have the Smart Previews stored locally, just to help the performance a little when I do open the LRCC app on the desktop.

I use LRCC Web much more than LRCC desktop on my main system, as that works better for me when setting up sharing options.


----------



## Chris Wimlett (Jan 18, 2019)

Thanks Jim.  Having images in the cloud to download into Photoshop is the big attraction to me of LRCC.  I don't always have the external drive with my image library attached to my laptop - this should all work very well.


----------

